# Antique Deere Auction Montrose Oct. 16, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Antique Deere Auction Montrose PA Oct. 16, 2004*

Here is a link:

http://www.dennispolk.com/media/pdf_files/StoneParrish.pdf


----------

